# NATO Auditor Found Murdered



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The guy was in the know about something pretty big. I would not be surprised if it was knowledge linking the current U.S. administration and/or the CIA to terror funding.



> POLICE in Belgium are probing the death of a high ranking NATO official after his body was discovered in his car with a gunshot wound to the head.





> According to local newspaper reports Mr Chandelon was the registered keeper of three weapons however the gun found at the scene did not belong to him, it has been claimed.





> Clarice Feldman quips:
> 
> And after shooting myself I put the gun which is not mine in the glove compartment to keep everything nice and neat.
> 
> ...


Blog: NATO auditor found apparently murdered


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The CIA is many things, but sloppy isnt one of them...whoever murdered this poor fool was someone far less cunning

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The CIA is many things, but sloppy isnt one of them...whoever murdered this poor fool was someone far less cunning
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I agree, but was not even thinking that the CIA murdered the man, but that the man had some knowledge related to the current Admin and/or CIA behind ISIS.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I agree, but was not even thinking that the CIA murdered the man, but that the man had some knowledge related to the current Admin and/or CIA behind ISIS.


I know, wasnt trying to take a shot at you - it wouldnt be out of scope to think a CIA-hired assailant did it though.

Stashing the murder weapon with the body has the be the dumbest thing ivd heard of though

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I know, wasnt trying to take a shot at you - it wouldnt be out of scope to think a CIA-hired assailant did it though.
> 
> Stashing the murder weapon with the body has the be the dumbest thing ivd heard of though
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


No prob.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Another Clinton hit maybe?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Another Clinton hit maybe?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The tentacles of corruption extend world wide, Bilderberg group..... I know it's misspelled but you get it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Russian Mafia.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe something as simple as a drug deal gone bad. Looking for a hooker and robbed kill in the deal. Messing around with someone else partner. Maybe he knew Hillary. Time may tell. The entire UN is a scam. Everyone involved in it is on the take in one way or another .
As for leaving the weapon. Why not if you know the weapon can not be traced back to you why get caught with it drop it and walk away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe something as simple as a drug deal gone bad. Looking for a hooker and robbed kill in the deal. Messing around with someone else partner. Maybe he knew Hillary. Time may tell. The entire UN is a scam. Everyone involved in it is on the take in one way or another .
> As for leaving the weapon. Why not if you know the weapon can not be traced back to you why get caught with it drop it and walk away.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The CIA is many things, but sloppy isnt one of them...whoever murdered this poor fool was someone far less cunning
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Hhhmm me thinks it wasn't sloppy at all. BTW, to me it seems to be carefully arranged. A bullet to the brain, done in public definitely also sends a message. Putting the gun in the glove box makes sure it can't be called suicide. It also very nicely points to somebody presumably other than the CIA. Yet if it was the CIA the cops will just jump to the conclusion they wanted them to...


----------

